# Ravezzani:"Preziosi vuole il Milan"



## Willy Wonka (7 Giugno 2018)

Ravezzani ad Antenna 3:

"C'è una nuova figura che vuole diventare azionista di maggioranza del Milan in due step. Questo però dipende da una serie di cose: Li non deve andare avanti col Milan, cedendo il Milan ad un socio (prima di minoranza al 20% e poi di maggioranza), o che Li ceda in prima battuta ad Elliott. Questa persona ha un progetto molto diverso da quello che i tifosi sognano, non parliamo di un magnate arabo o russo. Lui ha dato disponibilità a rilevare il 20% e poi salire col tempo al 51%. L'esborso complessivo sarebbe di 330 milioni di euro. 20% a 150 milioni e con patti parasociali di condurre direttamente il club. Dopo 1, 2 anni ci sarebbe lo step successivo per arrivare al 51%. Noi lo abbiamo verificato personalmente, ed è tutto veramente attuabile, la manifestazione di interesse è stata ufficializzata anche se non è stata resa pubblica. Questa persona è presidente di un club di calcio di Serie A e deve prima dismettere l'attuale proprietà. Chi è? *Enrico Preziosi*!"

Mola (QS): un mese fa si era sparsa la voce che preziosi volesse il Bari, dismettendo il Genoa. Preziosi vuole fare lo stadio di proprietà della società che guida, che sia Bari, Genova o Milano. Potrebbe anche esserci un fondo formato da una cordata con Galliani per realizzare questo progetto.

Ancora Ravezzani: "Inutile parlare di russi cinesi ed arabi. Queste figure il Milan non lo vogliono. Le uniche proposte sono di cordate italiane, come appunto Preziosi e Galliani."


----------



## mil77 (7 Giugno 2018)

ma vaff....tutta la vita Li


----------



## Roccoro (7 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani ad Antenna 3:
> 
> "C'è una nuova figura che vuole diventare azionista di maggioranza del Milan in due step. Questo però dipende da una serie di cose: Li non deve andare avanti col Milan, cedendo il Milan ad un socio (prima di minoranza al 20% e poi di maggioranza), o che Li ceda in prima battuta ad Elliott. Questa persona ha un progetto molto diverso da quello che i tifosi sognano, non parliamo di un magnate arabo o russo. Lui ha dato disponibilità a rilevare il 20% e poi salire col tempo al 51%. L'esborso complessivo sarebbe di 330 milioni di euro. 20% a 150 milioni e con patti parasociali di condurre direttamente il club. Dopo 1, 2 anni ci sarebbe lo step successivo per arrivare al 51%. Noi lo abbiamo verificato personalmente, ed è tutto veramente attuabile, la manifestazione di interesse è stata ufficializzata anche se non è stata resa pubblica. Questa persona è presidente di un club di calcio di Serie A e deve prima dismettere l'attuale proprietà. Chi è? Enrico Preziosi!"
> 
> In aggiornamento



Ma vaffangu...


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (7 Giugno 2018)

Ravezzà...


----------



## sballotello (7 Giugno 2018)

la montagna ha partorito la strunzada. cvd


----------



## malos (7 Giugno 2018)

Ahahahahah meraviglioso.


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani ad Antenna 3:
> 
> "C'è una nuova figura che vuole diventare azionista di maggioranza del Milan in due step. Questo però dipende da una serie di cose: Li non deve andare avanti col Milan, cedendo il Milan ad un socio (prima di minoranza al 20% e poi di maggioranza), o che Li ceda in prima battuta ad Elliott. Questa persona ha un progetto molto diverso da quello che i tifosi sognano, non parliamo di un magnate arabo o russo. Lui ha dato disponibilità a rilevare il 20% e poi salire col tempo al 51%. L'esborso complessivo sarebbe di 330 milioni di euro. 20% a 150 milioni e con patti parasociali di condurre direttamente il club. Dopo 1, 2 anni ci sarebbe lo step successivo per arrivare al 51%. Noi lo abbiamo verificato personalmente, ed è tutto veramente attuabile, la manifestazione di interesse è stata ufficializzata anche se non è stata resa pubblica. Questa persona è presidente di un club di calcio di Serie A e deve prima dismettere l'attuale proprietà. Chi è? Enrico Preziosi!"
> 
> In aggiornamento




Santo cielo.

Speriamo sia una balla.


----------



## Serginho (7 Giugno 2018)

Il Dalai Lama che dice?


----------



## Giambo_ilmilanista (7 Giugno 2018)

ma cosa è, una trollata


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Santo cielo.
> 
> Speriamo sia una balla.



arriverà presto la smentita se fosse una balla. Speriamo ovviamente lo sia.


----------



## Roccoro (7 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Santo cielo.
> 
> Speriamo sia una balla.



L'avvocato Nitti sta dicendo che questa voce risulta pure a lui, io ho veramente paura


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani ad Antenna 3:
> 
> "C'è una nuova figura che vuole diventare azionista di maggioranza del Milan in due step. Questo però dipende da una serie di cose: Li non deve andare avanti col Milan, cedendo il Milan ad un socio (prima di minoranza al 20% e poi di maggioranza), o che Li ceda in prima battuta ad Elliott. Questa persona ha un progetto molto diverso da quello che i tifosi sognano, non parliamo di un magnate arabo o russo. Lui ha dato disponibilità a rilevare il 20% e poi salire col tempo al 51%. L'esborso complessivo sarebbe di 330 milioni di euro. 20% a 150 milioni e con patti parasociali di condurre direttamente il club. Dopo 1, 2 anni ci sarebbe lo step successivo per arrivare al 51%. Noi lo abbiamo verificato personalmente, ed è tutto veramente attuabile, la manifestazione di interesse è stata ufficializzata anche se non è stata resa pubblica. Questa persona è presidente di un club di calcio di Serie A e deve prima dismettere l'attuale proprietà. Chi è? Enrico Preziosi!"
> 
> In aggiornamento



Alla fine Berlusconi e Galliani sono sempre lì dietro..


----------



## kipstar (7 Giugno 2018)

ma possibile che sto milan non lo voglia nessuno ?


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Alla fine Berlusconi e Galliani sono sempre lì dietro..



e chi è che si presta al teatrino? il cerchio si chiude.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (7 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani ad Antenna 3:
> 
> "C'è una nuova figura che vuole diventare azionista di maggioranza del Milan in due step. Questo però dipende da una serie di cose: Li non deve andare avanti col Milan, cedendo il Milan ad un socio (prima di minoranza al 20% e poi di maggioranza), o che Li ceda in prima battuta ad Elliott. Questa persona ha un progetto molto diverso da quello che i tifosi sognano, non parliamo di un magnate arabo o russo. Lui ha dato disponibilità a rilevare il 20% e poi salire col tempo al 51%. L'esborso complessivo sarebbe di 330 milioni di euro. 20% a 150 milioni e con patti parasociali di condurre direttamente il club. Dopo 1, 2 anni ci sarebbe lo step successivo per arrivare al 51%. Noi lo abbiamo verificato personalmente, ed è tutto veramente attuabile, la manifestazione di interesse è stata ufficializzata anche se non è stata resa pubblica. Questa persona è presidente di un club di calcio di Serie A e deve prima dismettere l'attuale proprietà. Chi è? Enrico Preziosi!"
> 
> In aggiornamento





Roccoro ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Nitti sta dicendo che questa voce risulta pure a lui, io ho veramente paura



Chi è l'avvocato Nitti?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Giugno 2018)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahhahah


----------



## malos (7 Giugno 2018)

Faranno a gara lui e Mirabelli a chi storpia di più la lingua italiana...
Vabbè dai non esiste sta cosa.


----------



## 1972 (7 Giugno 2018)

ogni estate c'e' da passarla cor mar de core, speramo che la pompa regga pure a sto giro. evvai de norvasch come se piovesse.....


----------



## Willy Wonka (7 Giugno 2018)

*Mola (QS): un mese fa si era sparsa la voce che preziosi volesse il Bari, dismettendo il Genoa. Preziosi vuole fare lo stadio di proprietà della società che guida, che sia Bari, Genova o Milano. Potrebbe anche esserci un fondo formato da una cordata con Galliani per realizzare questo progetto. *


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> ma possibile che sto milan non lo voglia nessuno ?



Non lo vuole nessuno. Ma vi siete mai chieste il motivo per il quale russi e arabi non si fanno vivi? Non sono stupidi non vogliono spendere 400 mln per una squadra di calcio in un campionato ridicolo. Gli arabi arrivano solo in caso tipo tribunale con il valore del milan a zero. In quel caso l'arabo sarebbe forse interessato.

Ma questi sono i soggetti che possiamo permetterci, cordate varie, broker vari preziosi Galliani e co..


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Mola (QS): un mese fa si era sparsa la voce che preziosi volesse il Bari, dismettendo il Genoa. Preziosi vuole fare lo stadio di proprietà della società che guida, che sia Bari, Genova o Milano. Potrebbe anche esserci un fondo formato da una cordata con Galliani per realizzare questo progetto. *



Sempre sto Galliani e sempre sto Berlusconi sono sempre in MEZZO.


----------



## Albijol (7 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani ad Antenna 3:
> 
> "C'è una nuova figura che vuole diventare azionista di maggioranza del Milan in due step. Questo però dipende da una serie di cose: Li non deve andare avanti col Milan, cedendo il Milan ad un socio (prima di minoranza al 20% e poi di maggioranza), o che Li ceda in prima battuta ad Elliott. Questa persona ha un progetto molto diverso da quello che i tifosi sognano, non parliamo di un magnate arabo o russo. Lui ha dato disponibilità a rilevare il 20% e poi salire col tempo al 51%. L'esborso complessivo sarebbe di 330 milioni di euro. 20% a 150 milioni e con patti parasociali di condurre direttamente il club. Dopo 1, 2 anni ci sarebbe lo step successivo per arrivare al 51%. Noi lo abbiamo verificato personalmente, ed è tutto veramente attuabile, la manifestazione di interesse è stata ufficializzata anche se non è stata resa pubblica. Questa persona è presidente di un club di calcio di Serie A e deve prima dismettere l'attuale proprietà. Chi è? Enrico Preziosi!"
> 
> In aggiornamento



MAh...io cmq sapevo che il gruppo Giochi Preziosi aveva grossi problemi finanziari...


----------



## Willy Wonka (7 Giugno 2018)

*Ancora Ravezzani: "Inutile parlare di russi cinesi ed arabi. Queste figure il Milan non lo vogliono. Le uniche proposte sono di cordate italiane, come appunto Preziosi e Galliani."*


----------



## Roccoro (7 Giugno 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Chi è l'avvocato Nitti?


l'ex proprietario della Pro Patria, ha molti contatti nel mondo del calcio, soprattutto nel Milan


Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Mola (QS): un mese fa si era sparsa la voce che preziosi volesse il Bari, dismettendo il Genoa. Preziosi vuole fare lo stadio di proprietà della società che guida, che sia Bari, Genova o Milano. Potrebbe anche esserci un fondo formato da una cordata con Galliani per realizzare questo progetto. *



Vengono solo per fare lo stadio in poche parole: Giochi Preziosi Stadium.
Il fondo interessato quale sarebbe?


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Giugno 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> MAh...io cmq sapevo che il gruppo Giochi Preziosi aveva grossi problemi finanziari...



ma infatti lui non potrebbe assolutamente permettersi di mantenere il Milan. Ammesso sia vera la notizia, facciamoci due domande.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani ad Antenna 3:
> 
> "C'è una nuova figura che vuole diventare azionista di maggioranza del Milan in due step. Questo però dipende da una serie di cose: Li non deve andare avanti col Milan, cedendo il Milan ad un socio (prima di minoranza al 20% e poi di maggioranza), o che Li ceda in prima battuta ad Elliott. Questa persona ha un progetto molto diverso da quello che i tifosi sognano, non parliamo di un magnate arabo o russo. Lui ha dato disponibilità a rilevare il 20% e poi salire col tempo al 51%. L'esborso complessivo sarebbe di 330 milioni di euro. 20% a 150 milioni e con patti parasociali di condurre direttamente il club. Dopo 1, 2 anni ci sarebbe lo step successivo per arrivare al 51%. Noi lo abbiamo verificato personalmente, ed è tutto veramente attuabile, la manifestazione di interesse è stata ufficializzata anche se non è stata resa pubblica. Questa persona è presidente di un club di calcio di Serie A e deve prima dismettere l'attuale proprietà. Chi è? Enrico Preziosi!"
> 
> In aggiornamento



E ovviamente dietro a tutto c'è il volo del Condor...


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Giugno 2018)

comunque offerta per al massimo il 51%.... e l'altro 49?


----------



## PheelMD (7 Giugno 2018)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Il Dalai Lama che dice?



È ancora arrabbiato


----------



## Willy Wonka (7 Giugno 2018)

willy wonka ha scritto:


> ravezzani ad antenna 3:
> 
> "c'è una nuova figura che vuole diventare azionista di maggioranza del milan in due step. Questo però dipende da una serie di cose: Li non deve andare avanti col milan, cedendo il milan ad un socio (prima di minoranza al 20% e poi di maggioranza), o che li ceda in prima battuta ad elliott. Questa persona ha un progetto molto diverso da quello che i tifosi sognano, non parliamo di un magnate arabo o russo. Lui ha dato disponibilità a rilevare il 20% e poi salire col tempo al 51%. L'esborso complessivo sarebbe di 330 milioni di euro. 20% a 150 milioni e con patti parasociali di condurre direttamente il club. Dopo 1, 2 anni ci sarebbe lo step successivo per arrivare al 51%. Noi lo abbiamo verificato personalmente, ed è tutto veramente attuabile, la manifestazione di interesse è stata ufficializzata anche se non è stata resa pubblica. Questa persona è presidente di un club di calcio di serie a e deve prima dismettere l'attuale proprietà. Chi è? *enrico preziosi*!"
> 
> ...



*quotate*


----------



## Roccoro (7 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> comunque offerta per al massimo il 51%.... e l'altro 49?



Credo che rimarrebbe a LI...


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (7 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e chi è che si presta al teatrino? *il cerchio si chiude.*


Un cerchio che parte da molto lontano...da Farina che vende il Vicenza e compra il Milan...e dopo tanto girovagare si arriva a Preziosi che vende il Genoa ed acquista il Milan...

Vabbè dai...Ravezzani anche oggi si è guadagnato la pagnotta...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Ancora Ravezzani: "Inutile parlare di russi cinesi ed arabi. Queste figure il Milan non lo vogliono. Le uniche proposte sono di cordate italiane, come appunto Preziosi e Galliani."*



questa cosa mi fa pensare 
che siano tutte fregnacce 

il Milan chi? Elliot i Cinesi...?? Mha 

buffala grande un miglio x me


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Giugno 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Credo che rimarrebbe a LI...



a chi c'è dietro Li


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Giugno 2018)

Credete ancora in Ravezzani?


----------



## Giangy (7 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani ad Antenna 3:
> 
> "C'è una nuova figura che vuole diventare azionista di maggioranza del Milan in due step. Questo però dipende da una serie di cose: Li non deve andare avanti col Milan, cedendo il Milan ad un socio (prima di minoranza al 20% e poi di maggioranza), o che Li ceda in prima battuta ad Elliott. Questa persona ha un progetto molto diverso da quello che i tifosi sognano, non parliamo di un magnate arabo o russo. Lui ha dato disponibilità a rilevare il 20% e poi salire col tempo al 51%. L'esborso complessivo sarebbe di 330 milioni di euro. 20% a 150 milioni e con patti parasociali di condurre direttamente il club. Dopo 1, 2 anni ci sarebbe lo step successivo per arrivare al 51%. Noi lo abbiamo verificato personalmente, ed è tutto veramente attuabile, la manifestazione di interesse è stata ufficializzata anche se non è stata resa pubblica. Questa persona è presidente di un club di calcio di Serie A e deve prima dismettere l'attuale proprietà. Chi è? *Enrico Preziosi*!"
> 
> ...



Per favore Preziosi no per favore! Oltretutto oltre che intrallazzone è anche antipatico.


----------



## zamp2010 (7 Giugno 2018)

io aspetto ancora la lettera di Yonghong Li


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Ancora Ravezzani: "Inutile parlare di russi cinesi ed arabi. Queste figure il Milan non lo vogliono. Le uniche proposte sono di cordate italiane, come appunto Preziosi e Galliani."*



Il Milan questo qui non lo ha mai fatto mangiare e per questo è sempre contro di noi.

Dichiarazioni comiche, quasi mi dispiaccio per questo essere


----------



## malos (7 Giugno 2018)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Credete ancora in Ravezzani?



Certi credono ancora al governo cinese dietro il milan quindi vale tutto.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Ancora Ravezzani: "Inutile parlare di russi cinesi ed arabi. Queste figure il Milan non lo vogliono. Le uniche proposte sono di cordate italiane, come appunto Preziosi e Galliani."*



Questo è assolutamente vero.

Secondo me la voce potrebbe essere vera. Ma questa cordata (al collo) aspetta che passiamo ad Elliott. Ci sarà da attendere, nel caso.



Roccoro ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Nitti sta dicendo che questa voce risulta pure a lui, io ho veramente paura



E' lui che gli ha passato la notizia. Non so quanto sia attendibile, a sensazione più di Ravezzani.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Ancora Ravezzani: "Inutile parlare di russi cinesi ed arabi. Queste figure il Milan non lo vogliono. Le uniche proposte sono di cordate italiane, come appunto Preziosi e Galliani."*



Purtroppo io mi sono rassegnato. Sono 10 anni che sento parlare di russi e arabi.. però alla fine i concreti sono stati due broker mister bean e Li


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani ad Antenna 3:
> 
> "C'è una nuova figura che vuole diventare azionista di maggioranza del Milan in due step. Questo però dipende da una serie di cose: Li non deve andare avanti col Milan, cedendo il Milan ad un socio (prima di minoranza al 20% e poi di maggioranza), o che Li ceda in prima battuta ad Elliott. Questa persona ha un progetto molto diverso da quello che i tifosi sognano, non parliamo di un magnate arabo o russo. Lui ha dato disponibilità a rilevare il 20% e poi salire col tempo al 51%. L'esborso complessivo sarebbe di 330 milioni di euro. 20% a 150 milioni e con patti parasociali di condurre direttamente il club. Dopo 1, 2 anni ci sarebbe lo step successivo per arrivare al 51%. Noi lo abbiamo verificato personalmente, ed è tutto veramente attuabile, la manifestazione di interesse è stata ufficializzata anche se non è stata resa pubblica. Questa persona è presidente di un club di calcio di Serie A e deve prima dismettere l'attuale proprietà. Chi è? *Enrico Preziosi*!"
> 
> ...



non resta che aspettare le smentite di Preziosi. Penso non tarderanno ad arrivare.


----------



## tonilovin93 (7 Giugno 2018)

Si, ma preziosi ce lo compra Ronaldo?


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani ad Antenna 3:
> 
> "C'è una nuova figura che vuole diventare azionista di maggioranza del Milan in due step. Questo però dipende da una serie di cose: Li non deve andare avanti col Milan, cedendo il Milan ad un socio (prima di minoranza al 20% e poi di maggioranza), o che Li ceda in prima battuta ad Elliott. Questa persona ha un progetto molto diverso da quello che i tifosi sognano, non parliamo di un magnate arabo o russo. Lui ha dato disponibilità a rilevare il 20% e poi salire col tempo al 51%. L'esborso complessivo sarebbe di 330 milioni di euro. 20% a 150 milioni e con patti parasociali di condurre direttamente il club. Dopo 1, 2 anni ci sarebbe lo step successivo per arrivare al 51%. Noi lo abbiamo verificato personalmente, ed è tutto veramente attuabile, la manifestazione di interesse è stata ufficializzata anche se non è stata resa pubblica. Questa persona è presidente di un club di calcio di Serie A e deve prima dismettere l'attuale proprietà. Chi è? *Enrico Preziosi*!"
> 
> ...



Aiuto


----------



## luis4 (7 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani ad Antenna 3:
> 
> "C'è una nuova figura che vuole diventare azionista di maggioranza del Milan in due step. Questo però dipende da una serie di cose: Li non deve andare avanti col Milan, cedendo il Milan ad un socio (prima di minoranza al 20% e poi di maggioranza), o che Li ceda in prima battuta ad Elliott. Questa persona ha un progetto molto diverso da quello che i tifosi sognano, non parliamo di un magnate arabo o russo. Lui ha dato disponibilità a rilevare il 20% e poi salire col tempo al 51%. L'esborso complessivo sarebbe di 330 milioni di euro. 20% a 150 milioni e con patti parasociali di condurre direttamente il club. Dopo 1, 2 anni ci sarebbe lo step successivo per arrivare al 51%. Noi lo abbiamo verificato personalmente, ed è tutto veramente attuabile, la manifestazione di interesse è stata ufficializzata anche se non è stata resa pubblica. Questa persona è presidente di un club di calcio di Serie A e deve prima dismettere l'attuale proprietà. Chi è? *Enrico Preziosi*!"
> 
> ...



anche zamparini, squinzi e farina in corsa


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Giugno 2018)

Aahahhahaha


----------



## Pampu7 (7 Giugno 2018)

Con questa abbiamo raggiunto l'apice, come si fa a spararare ste boiate


----------



## milan1899 (7 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani ad Antenna 3:
> 
> "C'è una nuova figura che vuole diventare azionista di maggioranza del Milan in due step. Questo però dipende da una serie di cose: Li non deve andare avanti col Milan, cedendo il Milan ad un socio (prima di minoranza al 20% e poi di maggioranza), o che Li ceda in prima battuta ad Elliott. Questa persona ha un progetto molto diverso da quello che i tifosi sognano, non parliamo di un magnate arabo o russo. Lui ha dato disponibilità a rilevare il 20% e poi salire col tempo al 51%. L'esborso complessivo sarebbe di 330 milioni di euro. 20% a 150 milioni e con patti parasociali di condurre direttamente il club. Dopo 1, 2 anni ci sarebbe lo step successivo per arrivare al 51%. Noi lo abbiamo verificato personalmente, ed è tutto veramente attuabile, la manifestazione di interesse è stata ufficializzata anche se non è stata resa pubblica. Questa persona è presidente di un club di calcio di Serie A e deve prima dismettere l'attuale proprietà. Chi è? *Enrico Preziosi*!"
> 
> ...


In effetti hanno sbagliato è Borlotti che ci vuole, prima deve vendere la Longobarda....


----------



## sballotello (7 Giugno 2018)

a questo punto poteva dire che naturalmente, l' ad sarebbe galliani.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (7 Giugno 2018)

Praticamente solo qua ci sono quelli che credono al ravezza, in tutti gli altri lidi si stanno facendo grassisime risate, come è giusto che sia.


----------



## Salina (7 Giugno 2018)

Se preziosi diventasse il proprietario del Milan non guarderei piu la mia squadra fino a quando ci fosse lui.


----------



## AllanX (7 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> anche zamparini, squinzi e farina in corsa


Voci di corridoio parlano anche di un altra cordata composta da Cragnotti, Buffon e la moglie di Essien


----------



## nybreath (7 Giugno 2018)

ho paura che sia vero solo perchè è lo scenario peggiore che ci possa capita...


----------



## PheelMD (7 Giugno 2018)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Il Milan questo qui non lo ha mai fatto mangiare e per questo è sempre contro di noi.
> 
> Dichiarazioni comiche, quasi mi dispiaccio per questo essere



Personaggio grottesco


----------



## 7vinte (7 Giugno 2018)

Ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Giugno 2018)

Preziosi con un patrimonio stimato di 308 milioni vorrebbe mantenere il Milan. Solo pensarlo è da matti.


----------



## goleador 70 (7 Giugno 2018)

Lol


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Giugno 2018)

Hahahahahhahahaha


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (7 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani ad Antenna 3:
> 
> "C'è una nuova figura che vuole diventare azionista di maggioranza del Milan in due step. Questo però dipende da una serie di cose: Li non deve andare avanti col Milan, cedendo il Milan ad un socio (prima di minoranza al 20% e poi di maggioranza), o che Li ceda in prima battuta ad Elliott. Questa persona ha un progetto molto diverso da quello che i tifosi sognano, non parliamo di un magnate arabo o russo. Lui ha dato disponibilità a rilevare il 20% e poi salire col tempo al 51%. L'esborso complessivo sarebbe di 330 milioni di euro. 20% a 150 milioni e con patti parasociali di condurre direttamente il club. Dopo 1, 2 anni ci sarebbe lo step successivo per arrivare al 51%. Noi lo abbiamo verificato personalmente, ed è tutto veramente attuabile, la manifestazione di interesse è stata ufficializzata anche se non è stata resa pubblica. Questa persona è presidente di un club di calcio di Serie A e deve prima dismettere l'attuale proprietà. Chi è? *Enrico Preziosi*!"
> 
> ...



Si e poi come lo manderebbe avanti Preziosi il Milan, con i soldi del monopoli?


----------



## __king george__ (7 Giugno 2018)

ma se non riesce nemmeno a mantenere il genoa e lo vuole vendere?? dai….


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Preziosi con un patrimonio stimato di 308 milioni vorrebbe mantenere il Milan. Solo pensarlo è da matti.



Preziosi non può chiaramente mantenere il Milan.


----------



## Goro (7 Giugno 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> ho paura che sia vero solo perchè è lo scenario peggiore che ci possa capita...



infatti... ogni volta che esce uno scenario peggiore del precedente finisce sempre male... c'è poco da ridere



Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Si e poi come lo manderebbe avanti Preziosi il Milan, con i soldi del monopoli?



Con i soldi del fondo Galliani Raiola e co.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (7 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Purtroppo io mi sono rassegnato. Sono 10 anni che sento parlare di russi e arabi.. *però alla fine i concreti sono stati due broker mister bean e Li*


Perchè gli investitori seri una volta sentita la richiesta di Berlusconi se la sono data a gambe levate...come giusto che sia
In ogni caso...credo più alle scie chimiche che a Preziosi nuovo proprietario del Milan
Ammesso che sia vero...ma dove li trova i soldi per pagare Li?...è pieno di debiti ed il suo gruppo traballa e non poco
E poi...cosa se ne fa il Cinese di 150 milioni di euro se per pagare Elliott ne servono altrettanti?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Giugno 2018)

Meglio il fallimento


----------



## Roccoro (7 Giugno 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Questo è assolutamente vero.
> E' lui che gli ha passato la notizia. Non so quanto sia attendibile, a sensazione più di Ravezzani.



a lui però la notizia gli era arrivata che Preziosi è interessato solo alla quota di minoranza...


----------



## Aron (7 Giugno 2018)

Non entro nel merito della notizia in sé (se sia vero o meno).

Ad ogni modo, temo che l'indiscrezione di Ravezzani non sia campata per aria.
Tempo addietro c'erano voci circolate tra i media di un tentativo di Galliani per formare una cordata con Preziosi e il coinvolgimento della Fosun di Mendes. Si parlava anche di far entrare nella cordata altre persone tra cui Renzo Rosso e Cellino.

Chiaro ed evidente che qualora vedessimo all'opera una cordata capeggiata da Galliani e Preziosi, le puntate di Report sul Milan si sprecherebbero.


----------



## Goro (7 Giugno 2018)

Nel caso sarei solo curioso di vedere chi seguirebbe il Milan di Galliani, Preziosi e Raiola


----------



## Aron (7 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Preziosi non può chiaramente mantenere il Milan.



Da solo no, ma con una cordata sì.
E con un Milan low-cost e squalificato dalle coppe ci andrebbe a nozze.


----------



## babsodiolinter (7 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani ad Antenna 3:
> 
> "C'è una nuova figura che vuole diventare azionista di maggioranza del Milan in due step. Questo però dipende da una serie di cose: Li non deve andare avanti col Milan, cedendo il Milan ad un socio (prima di minoranza al 20% e poi di maggioranza), o che Li ceda in prima battuta ad Elliott. Questa persona ha un progetto molto diverso da quello che i tifosi sognano, non parliamo di un magnate arabo o russo. Lui ha dato disponibilità a rilevare il 20% e poi salire col tempo al 51%. L'esborso complessivo sarebbe di 330 milioni di euro. 20% a 150 milioni e con patti parasociali di condurre direttamente il club. Dopo 1, 2 anni ci sarebbe lo step successivo per arrivare al 51%. Noi lo abbiamo verificato personalmente, ed è tutto veramente attuabile, la manifestazione di interesse è stata ufficializzata anche se non è stata resa pubblica. Questa persona è presidente di un club di calcio di Serie A e deve prima dismettere l'attuale proprietà. Chi è? *Enrico Preziosi*!"
> 
> ...



sto per vomitare...


----------



## Miracle1980 (7 Giugno 2018)

Per i moderatori: fate sparire sto titolo...provo vergogna.


----------



## Wildbone (7 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani ad Antenna 3:
> 
> "C'è una nuova figura che vuole diventare azionista di maggioranza del Milan in due step. Questo però dipende da una serie di cose: Li non deve andare avanti col Milan, cedendo il Milan ad un socio (prima di minoranza al 20% e poi di maggioranza), o che Li ceda in prima battuta ad Elliott. Questa persona ha un progetto molto diverso da quello che i tifosi sognano, non parliamo di un magnate arabo o russo. Lui ha dato disponibilità a rilevare il 20% e poi salire col tempo al 51%. L'esborso complessivo sarebbe di 330 milioni di euro. 20% a 150 milioni e con patti parasociali di condurre direttamente il club. Dopo 1, 2 anni ci sarebbe lo step successivo per arrivare al 51%. Noi lo abbiamo verificato personalmente, ed è tutto veramente attuabile, la manifestazione di interesse è stata ufficializzata anche se non è stata resa pubblica. Questa persona è presidente di un club di calcio di Serie A e deve prima dismettere l'attuale proprietà. Chi è? *Enrico Preziosi*!"
> 
> ...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani ad Antenna 3:
> 
> "C'è una nuova figura che vuole diventare azionista di maggioranza del Milan in due step. Questo però dipende da una serie di cose: Li non deve andare avanti col Milan, cedendo il Milan ad un socio (prima di minoranza al 20% e poi di maggioranza), o che Li ceda in prima battuta ad Elliott. Questa persona ha un progetto molto diverso da quello che i tifosi sognano, non parliamo di un magnate arabo o russo. Lui ha dato disponibilità a rilevare il 20% e poi salire col tempo al 51%. L'esborso complessivo sarebbe di 330 milioni di euro. 20% a 150 milioni e con patti parasociali di condurre direttamente il club. Dopo 1, 2 anni ci sarebbe lo step successivo per arrivare al 51%. Noi lo abbiamo verificato personalmente, ed è tutto veramente attuabile, la manifestazione di interesse è stata ufficializzata anche se non è stata resa pubblica. Questa persona è presidente di un club di calcio di Serie A e deve prima dismettere l'attuale proprietà. Chi è? *Enrico Preziosi*!"
> 
> ...


Ti piacerebbbe facessimo una finaccia eh caro Ravezzani?


----------



## luis4 (7 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non entro nel merito della notizia in sé (se sia vero o meno).
> 
> Ad ogni modo, temo che l'indiscrezione di Ravezzani non sia campata per aria.
> Tempo addietro c'erano voci circolate tra i media di un tentativo di Galliani per formare una cordata con Preziosi e il coinvolgimento della Fosun di Mendes. Si parlava anche di far entrare nella cordata altre persone tra cui Renzo Rosso e Cellino.
> ...



mendes e i cinesi con i soldi non sono fessi da fare società con chi ha distrutto il milan


----------



## claudiop77 (7 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non lo vuole nessuno. Ma vi siete mai chieste il motivo per il quale russi e arabi non si fanno vivi? Non sono stupidi non vogliono spendere 400 mln per una squadra di calcio in un campionato ridicolo. Gli arabi arrivano solo in caso tipo tribunale con il valore del milan a zero. In quel caso l'arabo sarebbe forse interessato.
> 
> Ma questi sono i soggetti che possiamo permetterci, cordate varie, broker vari preziosi Galliani e co..



Il campionato francese invece non è ridicolo?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Giugno 2018)

Vado a recuperare la corda..... Che se serve si fa un cappio.


----------



## gemy (7 Giugno 2018)

purtroppo siamo alla canna del gas
che vergogna


----------



## Love (7 Giugno 2018)

Preziosi e galliani insieme...non oso immaginare...


----------



## davidelynch (7 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani ad Antenna 3:
> 
> "C'è una nuova figura che vuole diventare azionista di maggioranza del Milan in due step. Questo però dipende da una serie di cose: Li non deve andare avanti col Milan, cedendo il Milan ad un socio (prima di minoranza al 20% e poi di maggioranza), o che Li ceda in prima battuta ad Elliott. Questa persona ha un progetto molto diverso da quello che i tifosi sognano, non parliamo di un magnate arabo o russo. Lui ha dato disponibilità a rilevare il 20% e poi salire col tempo al 51%. L'esborso complessivo sarebbe di 330 milioni di euro. 20% a 150 milioni e con patti parasociali di condurre direttamente il club. Dopo 1, 2 anni ci sarebbe lo step successivo per arrivare al 51%. Noi lo abbiamo verificato personalmente, ed è tutto veramente attuabile, la manifestazione di interesse è stata ufficializzata anche se non è stata resa pubblica. Questa persona è presidente di un club di calcio di Serie A e deve prima dismettere l'attuale proprietà. Chi è? *Enrico Preziosi*!"
> 
> ...


----------



## 7vinte (7 Giugno 2018)

Sta per vendere il Genoa perché non i soldi e prende il Milan? Inoltre l'operazione sarebbe da circa 480 m,quasi 200 m in più del suo patrimonio personale. Notizia ridicola,non confermata da nessuna fonte seria (Sky,Mediase,Gazzeta dello Sport e Corriere dello Sport)


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (7 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani ad Antenna 3:
> 
> "C'è una nuova figura che vuole diventare azionista di maggioranza del Milan in due step. Questo però dipende da una serie di cose: Li non deve andare avanti col Milan, cedendo il Milan ad un socio (prima di minoranza al 20% e poi di maggioranza), o che Li ceda in prima battuta ad Elliott. Questa persona ha un progetto molto diverso da quello che i tifosi sognano, non parliamo di un magnate arabo o russo. Lui ha dato disponibilità a rilevare il 20% e poi salire col tempo al 51%. L'esborso complessivo sarebbe di 330 milioni di euro. 20% a 150 milioni e con patti parasociali di condurre direttamente il club. Dopo 1, 2 anni ci sarebbe lo step successivo per arrivare al 51%. Noi lo abbiamo verificato personalmente, ed è tutto veramente attuabile, la manifestazione di interesse è stata ufficializzata anche se non è stata resa pubblica. Questa persona è presidente di un club di calcio di Serie A e deve prima dismettere l'attuale proprietà. Chi è? *Enrico Preziosi*!"
> 
> ...



Ragazzi, eviterei di farmi il sangue amaro per queste dichiarazioni di Ravezzani. Quando piu' fonti, e un tantino piu' importanti del sig. Ravezzani, parleranno di trattative reali e in fase avanzata, li direi di cominciare a preoccuparci seriamente.

Ad oggi, almeno io, non mi fascio la testa prima del previsto, c'e' gia' una sentenza a meta' giugno che mi fa preoccupare e mi basta questo al momento.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Giugno 2018)

L hanno tolta pure dai siti sta notizia.


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani ad Antenna 3:
> 
> "C'è una nuova figura che vuole diventare azionista di maggioranza del Milan in due step. Questo però dipende da una serie di cose: Li non deve andare avanti col Milan, cedendo il Milan ad un socio (prima di minoranza al 20% e poi di maggioranza), o che Li ceda in prima battuta ad Elliott. Questa persona ha un progetto molto diverso da quello che i tifosi sognano, non parliamo di un magnate arabo o russo. Lui ha dato disponibilità a rilevare il 20% e poi salire col tempo al 51%. L'esborso complessivo sarebbe di 330 milioni di euro. 20% a 150 milioni e con patti parasociali di condurre direttamente il club. Dopo 1, 2 anni ci sarebbe lo step successivo per arrivare al 51%. Noi lo abbiamo verificato personalmente, ed è tutto veramente attuabile, la manifestazione di interesse è stata ufficializzata anche se non è stata resa pubblica. Questa persona è presidente di un club di calcio di Serie A e deve prima dismettere l'attuale proprietà. Chi è? *Enrico Preziosi*!"
> 
> ...



Al di là del patrimonio personale di Preziosi, qualsiasi giornalista ben informato sa che i presidenti non investono direttamente sullo stadio (1/2 miliardo per area sportiva + infrastrutture).


----------



## Roccoro (7 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> L hanno tolta pure dai siti sta notizia.



Preziosi ha appena smentito sull'Ansa!


----------



## leviatano (7 Giugno 2018)

roba da prenotare 100 pizze con domicilio di Ravezzani con telefonata anonima


----------



## fra29 (7 Giugno 2018)

L'incubo della cordata di Galliani e dei suoi amici.. ci manca solo Raiola


----------



## wildfrank (7 Giugno 2018)

Se fosse vero mi metto a seguire il curling! Sembrerebbe una baggianata, ma siamo talmente messi male a livello societario che sento.possa succedere di tutto. Orrore.


----------



## luis4 (7 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non lo vuole nessuno. Ma vi siete mai chieste il motivo per il quale russi e arabi non si fanno vivi? Non sono stupidi non vogliono spendere 400 mln per una squadra di calcio in un campionato ridicolo. Gli arabi arrivano solo in caso tipo tribunale con il valore del milan a zero. In quel caso l'arabo sarebbe forse interessato.
> 
> Ma questi sono i soggetti che possiamo permetterci, cordate varie, broker vari preziosi Galliani e co..



suning perchè ha comprato l'inter?


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Giugno 2018)

Come si fa a dar retta a ravezzani nel 2018...
Tra l'altro tutto smentito


----------

